# sugar gliders



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

hi looking up alot about sugar gliders not saying i am getting any just want to know do they really make alot of noise when your in bed like if they were down stairs would they keep u awake upstairs and do they really smell as bad as skunks thanks lisaxx


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

why dont you head over to http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk/forum/index.phphttp://www.sugar-lumps.com/ (sugar-lumps) its a glider forum which i am one of the mods on. Very experienced keepers all happy to help. Alot of them are on here too


----------



## Smally (May 18, 2008)

Loops said:


> hi looking up alot about sugar gliders not saying i am getting any just want to know do they really make alot of noise when your in bed like if they were down stairs would they keep u awake upstairs and do they really smell as bad as skunks thanks lisaxx


 Please do research before you talk aload of rubbish. Skunks don't stink, unless they scent.


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

so skunks do stink then? 
thats all the lady was asking, do they have the capability to smell like skunks?
simple yes or no would do thanks


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

diane014 said:


> so skunks do stink then?
> thats all the lady was asking, do they have the capability to smell like skunks?
> simple yes or no would do thanks


No they don't stink like skunks as skunks do not stink. Gliders do have a musky aroma but this can be lessened by keeping females and/or neutered males. Gliders do not spray like skunks either, a miffed glider will be more likely to throw part of it's dinner at you.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

As advised, join the forum and have a quick read, everythin you need is on there


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya, I have 3 gliders and am in a 1 bed flat with them being in the lounge. If you are upstairs they wont keep you awake, I have a stealth wheel in my cage and I would say any other wheel can be noisy but you wont hear the stealth. They do bark now and then and yes I can sometimes hear them but as said Im in a small flat and my bedroom is just off the lounge. So noise wont be a problem for you.
If gliders are fed the correct diet there is hardly any smell, un neutered males will scent the cage and everything in it but it isnt an over powering smell but you would be best off with either 2 neutered males or 2 girls or a neutered male and female. With any of those combinations and the correct diet there will hardly be any smell at all. Skunks do have a musky smell to them but that is hardly noticable unless you sniff them directly, like any animal they all have an animal smell.
The link you have been given is a great sugar glider site, do plenty of research especially on diet and housing before you get any (if you decide to) as this is the main area where a lot of people go wrong.


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for the replys and as i dont want a skunk i have not done any research on them so all going by what other people as said thank you lisaxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I used to have my gliders in the rodent room next door to my sons room and had to move them to the living room as they were keeping him awake at night barking and diving about lol 


so yes they are noisy but we dont hear them now they re downstairs at night now 


and as for skunks i own skunks too and have to say outta all my animals the rats and ferrets smell worse than the skunks an the gliders do :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I honestly believe that it is down to the individual and that persons sense of smell. I honestly can't smell the sons Sugar Gliders at all. Although the wife says they have an ' aroma '.
My son got my daughters boyfriend to build him a cage in a large alcove in his room. This was on the understanding it was cleaned on a regular basis. The cage they built is fantastic. It was built while we were away on holiday. We wondered what we were coming back too, but it way surpassed our expectations. 
The Gliders have ropes, branches etc to play on. Andrew rubs down the branches weekly, exchanges ropes while he washes the others weekly and rubs down enclosure weekly. Cleaning the substrate is done twice a week.
My son Andrew has no problems sleeping and infact states he will drop off while watching them jumping and running around the enclosure.

May I say though, they are fantastic, fascinating animals but do require a lot of research ( as you appear to be doing ) and a lot of commitment.

Each to their own.

Best Wishes.


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for the reply went to a pet shop and they said they need to b with u all day you cant go out and on holiday and you will never have a life so many different views those who as got sugar gliders what to u do in a day for them can u give me a example thankyou lisaxx


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

lol....thats a bit of an exaggeration. Yes they need companionship but they sleep most of the day and its the reason you should have more than one. Gliders shouldnt be kept on their own. Go on the forum you have been told about, i kept gliders for a few years and bred a few too, they arent as demanding as some make out. I cant add to what anyone else has said really.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They need to have company of their own kind. They don't need to be with you all day, but a couple hours each night of free (out of cage) time is great  Please head over to the glider forum. There are loads of glider-y people there to answer pretty much anything you can come up with


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

oh, and as an example, i used to get in from work, close the living room door and open the cage, would put them back before i went to bed. Most nights they would come and go as they pleased.


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

As people have said they dont need to be with you during the day at all, they are asleep. Mine are now waking up around 6pm, sometimes they have been know not to wake up till 11pm. I used to let mine out of their cage every night but for months they havent wanted to come out so they are obviously happy in their cage. They dont need human interaction as such as long as they have at least another glider for company but the more time you spend with them the tamer they become. They must have a decent sized cage, mine is 6ft tall x 3ft x 2ft with branches, ropes and a stealth wheel. Their diet is very important and should be a 2:1 c/ph ratio. That takes a while to understand but once uv got it its pretty easy. I work out the ratios and blend up their food and freeze it in ice cube trays so they are easy to feed. All the info you need is on sugar-lumps.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

wicked. :2thumb:


----------

